# Learning the Lingo....



## MiamiSnook (Dec 4, 2005)

Hello,

I recently received my first issue of Woodsmith magazine. As in any endeavor you must first learn the language and I find myself needing to learnt he the language of woodworking. 

Can you suggest a basic woodworking book/website/handbook ect. that will provide me with the basics?

Thanks,

Peter


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Pete here is another web site I go to some good members there to. www.woodworking.com They helped me when I first started on the computer.


----------



## MiamiSnook (Dec 4, 2005)

Glenmore,

Thank you, I'll check that out right away.

Peter


----------

